# cremation



## solovino (Jun 26, 2010)

I am an American, residing in Mazatlan as a Rentista. I would like to pre-pay for cremation services to avoid confusion for my relatives & friends. I am not aware of requirements or Funeral Homes here in Mazatlan that will allow a foreigner to pre-pay these services. Can you give me advice and a list of Mortuaries that perform this service for Americans in Mazatlan.

Thank you, I appreciate any help.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I can't give you that information for Mazatlan, but here the Lake Chapala Society has a 'Post Life Planning Program' which, for a small fee, arranges for the proper official notifications and cremation by a Guadalajara crematorium. I think the cost is something like $6500 or $7000 pesos.
If such a program doesn't exist in Mazatlan, it might be something that a small group of expats could initiate with the assistance of a participating crematorium and a notario. It is an especially wise move for those who live alone.
Perhaps someone from Mazatlan can provide more information.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Cremation*



RVGRINGO said:


> I can't give you that information for Mazatlan, but here the Lake Chapala Society has a 'Post Life Planning Program' which, for a small fee, arranges for the proper official notifications and cremation by a Guadalajara crematorium. I think the cost is something like $6500 or $7000 pesos.
> If such a program doesn't exist in Mazatlan, it might be something that a small group of expats could initiate with the assistance of a participating crematorium and a notario. It is an especially wise move for those who live alone.
> Perhaps someone from Mazatlan can provide more information.


Are cremation facilities widely available in Mexico?


----------



## solovino (Jun 26, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> I can't give you that information for Mazatlan, but here the Lake Chapala Society has a 'Post Life Planning Program' which, for a small fee, arranges for the proper official notifications and cremation by a Guadalajara crematorium. I think the cost is something like $6500 or $7000 pesos.
> If such a program doesn't exist in Mazatlan, it might be something that a small group of expats could initiate with the assistance of a participating crematorium and a notario. It is an especially wise move for those who live alone.
> Perhaps someone from Mazatlan can provide more information.


Thank you for your reply, it certaintly is something to consider here.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

*Cremation*



HolyMole said:


> Are cremation facilities widely available in Mexico?


It is becoming more and more accepted and most major cities have such services available. Any local 'funereria' would know.


----------



## chubke2 (Aug 3, 2010)

solovino said:


> I am an American, residing in Mazatlan as a Rentista. I would like to pre-pay for cremation services to avoid confusion for my relatives & friends. I am not aware of requirements or Funeral Homes here in Mazatlan that will allow a foreigner to pre-pay these services. Can you give me advice and a list of Mortuaries that perform this service for Americans in Mazatlan.
> 
> Thank you, I appreciate any help.


You can go to the consulate and they will give you the names of 2 places that can help you. One of them is next to Wal Mart and they will set up pre-arrangement services. Their cost was $9500 pesos for a simple cremation including pickup and urn.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

chubke2 said:


> You can go to the consulate and they will give you the names of 2 places that can help you. One of them is next to Wal Mart and they will set up pre-arrangement services. Their cost was $9500 pesos for a simple cremation including pickup and urn.



procedure and cost of sending urn to U.S.?


----------

